# Kraftmaid Deveron Crown



## Cwj82052 (28 d ago)

Hello,

I ended up putting up some Kraftmaid Cabinets, which came with Crown Molding for the cabinets . The crown itself has a mounting strip that the actual angled crown attaches to;however I am unsure how to mount the mounting strip to the top of the cabinet. Here is a YouTube video of the same product I am referring to. Anyone use this and any tips?


----------

